# (WRX333)Big Marc's first Journal..........



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

NEW PICS ON PAGE 2

Hi all,

Ive decided to start a journal because im starting think im the only one with out one, so here goes!

Ive been going to the gym for 6-7 years (ish) but was mainly cardio/fitness in the early years due to my football career. Ive been doing the weightlifting side seriously for probably the last 3-3 1/2 but on & off, never kept the consistancy for more 6-7 months at a time.

I was always slim growing up & I was at my biggest/strongest about 5-6 months ago but injured my back & dropped off again for 3 months. Most recently ive been back in the gym for 7 weeks, getting my weight back up & really got motivated again. This time im more serious than i have ever been before.

Im 6' 6" & 17st 4lb at the moment. My aim is to gain as much mass as possible, to at least 18st 7lb before cutting up & i want to do this for next summer. 6 months? Is it possible?

My training usually consists of 4-5 days a week & 1 in 1 off or 2 in 1 off:

Day 1: Chest & Tri's

Day 2: Back

Day 3: Shoulders & Bi's

Day 4: Legs.

Since ive been back ive just been regaining strength & weight but im starting the MaxOT technique next week along with a new diet to try & boost my rate of mass gain. My diet is something like this on a average day:-

Wake Up: Extreme Build & Recover (whole milk) & some form of oats

10:00ish: Banana, 4 Wholemeal toast with thick spread peanut butter

13:00ish: either Chicken or Beef or Tuna sandwiches (X4)

16:00ish: Extreme Protein (with water & dextrose (been advised))

17:00ish: Gym

PWO: Extreme Build & Recover (water & dextrose)

19:30ish: Varies??? Beef steak / Tuna steak / chicken breast & chicken pieces, wedges/potatoes, beans etc

10:00ish: Something small like chiken bites / prawns / possibly rivitta & cottage cheese etc

11:00ish: Extreme protein before bed.

Im at work at the moment so will post some pics later on when i get home. Until then there's a couple on my profile.

Any/All input is welcome, no matter how small or minor.

I'll be posting with updates & progress pics ever week or so.

Cheers in advance for all the input people much appreciated:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Best of luck bro..journals def help you stay on track. With the adjusted diet which I think a few ppl helped out with lol I think you will gain well. A stone in 6 months is def possible. Are you using any AAS?


----------



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

Cheers mate, no AAS at the moment, i have thought about it but i want to get to an absolute max possible strength & size naturally first & see how happy i am with that. No doubt i wont be happy enough (i never am, lol) & i may go that route later on next year.

Yeah ive taken those tips on my diet & im gonna start it next monday with my new routine. Thank for the input:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

No probs mate and good to see someone wanting to get to their full potential without aas..best way to go. Good luck!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Good stuff mate, what are you lifting?


----------



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

Cheers mate.

Weight wise i on 120kg 1rm bench press & 45kg dumbs for 3 reps on seated shoulder press. Im absolutley raring to go & improve my strength & gain at the moment but ive been slowed down by a slight niggle! :cursing:

See this post for details:- :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shoulders/46012-training-damaged-rotator-cuff.html#post652281


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Good luck with the journal mate


----------



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a pic from 3-4 weeks ago that i'll use as a starting point.










:thumbup1:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Best of luck Marc :thumbup1:

What i would suggest is splitting your back/legs days and training seperate - 2 - 3 days in between

At your size i'd imagine the more food the merrier,however this includes fruit and veg,of which i see none! 

Also add efa's/omega 3's


----------



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi people,

since my last post i decided to rest my shoulder (in the link above),

so all ive been doing is eating, eating, eating & sleeping! (inc veg & fruit

Para:thumbup1. I decided after 4-5 weeks off it was time to go back on sun (28th). Since going back im now stiff as a brush & im taking a well derserved 2 days off today & tomorrow. anyway here how it gone so far:

Sun: Chest & Tri's

Flat bench 3x6 42.5kg DB's

Incline bench 3x6 35kg DB's

Decline Bench 3x6 35kg DB's

Dips to failure

Tricep cable pull down? 3x20 27.5kg

Mon: Shoulders & Bi's

DB Shoulder press 3x6 32.5kg (did'nt want to kill it after recent probs)

Front raises 3x8 15kg

Butterfly type raises 3x8 15kg

Shurgs 3 sets to failure

Concentrated DB curls 3x10 17.5kg

Tues: Back & legs (will be split para, just wanted to make a start)

Wide grip seated rows 3x6 (14 on seated row machine????)

Bent over rows 3x6 42.5 kg

Deadlifts 3x6 100kg

Squats 3x6 80kg

calf raises 3x20 100kg

Lunges with 25kg db's 3x6

So over all not as strong as ive have been but it will obviously take time to get back full power. Ive also added dextrose to my pwo shake & im taking extreme nutrition krevolution creatine before & after work out.

Please add comments &/or advice as you see necessary:thumbup1:

Cheers

Marc


----------



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

Been back in the gym for 4 weeks straight now after injuries around xmas & im getting back to my best.

Benched 120kg yesterday for 4 reps, matching my previous PB. :thumbup1:

Ive split back & legs now & my week looks like this:

Day1: Chest & Tri's & Cardio

Day 2: Back & Abs

Day 3: Shoulders & Bi's & Cardio

Day 4: Legs & Abs.

Since going back ive noticed a big strength increase but ive not gained any weight? I thought this might be down to doing to much cardio but my BF% has gone up half a % from before xmas till now??? :confused1:

More pics to follow shortly.


----------



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

Sorted the bodyfat % thing! Those digital hand grip things are ****, im now using calipers & im currently 13.5% ish.

As said above, im doing 30 mins cardio 2-3 times a week, is this too much while trying to gain mass or will this being burning strictly fat?

(hence, fine as long as eating right)???

Still training 4-5 times a week & making good strength gains, going up in weight at least every other week, body weights not going up even though im getting stronger & i think bigger in the mirror (ill post pics soon)

Frustrating because i wanted to starting cutting in the next month or two!


----------



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

WRX333 said:


> As said above, im doing 30 mins cardio 2-3 times a week, is this too much while trying to gain mass or will this being burning strictly fat?
> 
> (hence, fine as long as eating right???


Anyone???


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

I think that's fine mate, stay in your fat burning range and it's all good:thumbup1:

I'm not sure about training shoulders the day after chest and tri's though, personally i'd change that.


----------



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

cheers mate. You reckon im better off doing chest, back, shoulders, legs.

I'll give it a whirl this week:thumbup1:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

WRX333 said:


> Sorted the bodyfat % thing! Those digital hand grip things are ****, im now using calipers & im currently 13.5% ish.
> 
> *As said above, im doing 30 mins cardio 2-3 times a week, is this too much while trying to gain mass or will this being burning strictly fat? *
> 
> ...


Thats fine dude.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

WRX333 said:


> Hi people,
> 
> since my last post i decided to rest my shoulder (in the link above),
> 
> ...


Need to rework the above dude.

You can do 'Back and Legs' in one session, but not like you are doing...

On a Westside split Deadlifts are generally classed as a lower body exercise (even if you are doing rack pulls) do you put them in Lower Day.

However you work it, put Squats/Deads/Bench/OHP at the top of the pecking order to get the most back for your buck.


----------



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

Tall said:


> Need to rework the above dude.
> 
> You can do 'Back and Legs' in one session, but not like you are doing...
> 
> ...


Cheers Tall, I generally try to do the above at the start of sessions, just the way ive worded it.

I can see your logic for DL on lower body day. :thumbup1: I'll change that, but feel i get through more with the back/legs split. If i put them back together i'll get really fatigued before the end of session & won't beable to lift the same weight as i do now. or is that the whole point???

Appreciate the input:beer:


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

WRX333,

good to see you starting up a journal. keep up the good work.


----------



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

Update time. Ive been training hard hard hard as usual, getting strength gains but no mass (i don't think anyway) as mentioned above. Here's me in my current state.



















The seriously lack of mass gain (brick wall) has led me to think out other options, hence my post here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/53263-when-did-you-decide-start-taking-steroids.html

All comments & critisism welcome

Cheers Guys


----------

